# BH Größe der Stars



## Tokko (30 Mai 2008)

.




*Netzfundstücke



Ob klein - ob groß
ob dick - ob dünn
Sie stecken meist in etwas drin
ob glatt oder auch schon mal in Falten
der "Flopper-Stopper" wird schon halten

Nachstehende Angaben sind von VictoriasSecret


** Adrienne Barbeau 36-D*
* Ahna Capri 36-C*
* Aitana Gijon 34-A*
* Alba Parietti 34-B*
* Ali Larter 32-B*
* Ali MacGraw 34-A*
* Alicia Silverstone 34-B*
* Alyssa Milano 36-C*
* Amber Smith 36-D*
* Amy Jo Johnson 34-B*
* Amy Weber 34-C*
* Andie MacDowell 34-B*
* Andrea Rau 34-B*
* Angela Bassett 34-B*
* Angelina Jolie 36-C*
* Angelique Pettyjohn 36-C*
* Angie Dickinson 38-D*
* Angie Everhart 34-B*
* Angie Harmon 34-B*
* Anita Ekberg 36-D*
* Ann-Margret 36-D*
* Anna Bergman 34-B*
* Anna Kournikova 32-B*
* Anna Nicole Smith (before) 36-A*
* Anna Nicole Smith (after) 42-DD*
* Annette Bening 34-B*
* Ashley Judd 34-B*
* Assumpta Serna 34-A*
* Audrey Hepburn 34-A*
* Audrey Landers 34-B*
* Barbara Bach 36-C*
* Barbara Carrera 36-B*
* Barbara Eden 36-B*
* Barbara Hershey 36-B*
* Barbara Stanwyck 34-B*
* Barbara Steele 36-B*
* Bernadette Peters 36-C*
* Bess Myerson 36-B*
* Betsy Russell 34-C*
* Bette Davis 36-C*
* Blair Brown 34-B*
* Bo Derek 36-C*
* Brandy (Moesha) 36-C*
* Brenda Vaccaro 36-C*
* Brigitte Bardot 36-B*
* Brigitte Nielsen 36-C*
* Britney Spears 36-C*
* Brooke Adams 34-B*
* Brooke Shields 34-B*
* Cameron Diaz 34-B*
* Camille Keaton 34-B*
* Candice Bergen 34-A*
* Candice Rialson 36-C*
* Caprice Bourett 34-D*
* Caren Kaye 36-C*
* Carly Simon 36-B*
* Carmen Electra 36-D*
* Carmen Russo 36-C*
* Carol Burnett 34-A*
* Carol Channing 34-A*
* Carole Bouquet 34-B*
* Caroline Munro 36-B*
* Carre' Otis 36-B*
* Carroll Baker 34-B*
* Catherine Bach 36-C*
* Catherine Deneuve 34-B*
* Catherine Oxenberg 34-B*
* Cathy Lee Crosby 36-B*
* Catya Sasoon 34-B*
* Charlene Tilton 34-D*
* Cher 32-B*
* Cheryl Ladd 36-C*
* Cheryl Tiegs 34-C*
* Chris Evert 34-B*
* Christiane Kruger 36-B*
* Christie Brinkley 36-C*
* Christina Applegate 34-C*
* Christina Ricci 36-C*
* Christy Turlington 34-B*
* Cindy Crawford 34-B*
* Cindy Lauper 34-B*
* Claire Danes 36-B*
* Claudia Cardinale 36-C*
* Claudia Jennings 34-B*
* Claudia Schiffer 36-C*
* Courteney Cox 34-C*
* Courtney Love 34-B*
* Cybill Shepherd 36-C*
* Daisy Fuentes 36-C*
* Dana Delany 34-C*
* Danielle Fishel 34-C*
* Danni Ashe (before) 32-D*
* Danni Ashe (after) 34-G*
* Daphne Zuniga 34-B*
* Daryl Hannah 34-B*
* Dawn Dunlap 34-B*
* Debbie Reynolds 34-B*
* Deborah Caprioglio 38-D*
* Deborah Norville 34-B*
* Deborah Shelton 36-C*
* Debra Winger 34-B*
* Demi Moore (before) 34-B*
* Demi Moore (after) 36-C*
* Denise Richards 36-C*
* Dian Parkinson 38-D*
* Diane Lane 36-C*
* Dolly Parton 40-DD*
* Donna Dixon 34-C*
* Donna Mills 34-B*
* Donna Reed 34-B*
* Donna Rice 34-B*
* Donna Summer 34-B*
* Doris Day 36-B*
* Drew Barrymore 34-C*
* Dyanne Thorne 36-D*
* Elizabeth Berkley 34-C*
* Elizabeth Hurley 36-C*
* Elizabeth McGovern 34-B*
* Elizabeth Taylor 36-C*
* Elke Sommer 36-B*
* Elle MacPherson 34-C*
* Ellen Barkin 34-C*
* Ellen Greene 36-C*
* Elsa Martinelli 34-A*
* Emma Harrison 34-C*
* Emma Samms 38-C*
* Emmanuelle Seigner 34-B*
* Erin Gray 36-B*
* Eva Herzigova 36-C*
* Eve Meyer 44-E*
* Fantasia 42-H*
* Farrah Fawcett 34-B*
* Fawnia Mondey 34-B*
* Faye Grant 34-B*
* Frances Raines 34-B*
* Francesca Dellera 34-B*
* Frederique Van Der Wal 36-C*
* Gabriella Sabatini 34-B*
* Gabriella Brum 36-B*
* Gail McKenna 36-C*
* Gena Lee Nolin 34-B*
* Gene Tierney 36-B*
* Geri Halliwell (ginger spice) 34-D*
* Gillian Anderson 34-C*
* Gina Gershon 36-C*
* Gisele Bundchen 34-C*
* Gloria Steinem 34-B*
* Goldie Hawn 34-A*
* Grace Kelly 34-A*
* Greta Garbo 36-B*
* Gwyneth Paltrow 34-B*
* Halle Berry 36-C*
* Heather Locklear 34-B*
* Heidi Fleiss 34-B*
* Helen Hunt 34-B*
* Helen Morgan 35-C*
* Helen Slater 32-A*
* Iman 34-C*
* Irish McCalla 38-C*
* Isabelle Chaudie 36-B*
* Isabelle Turpault 35-B*
* Ivana Trump 33-B*
* Jackie Kennedy Onasis 36-A*
* Jackie Zeman 36-C*
* Jaclyn Smith 34-B*
* Jacqueline Bisset 36-D*
* Jamie Lee Curtis 34-C*
* Jane Fonda 34-B*
* Jane March 34-B*
* Jane Russell 38-D*
* Jane Seymour 36-B*
* Janet Jackson 36-C*
* Janet Leigh 36-C*
* Jayne Kennedy 36-B*
* Jayne Mansfield 40-D*
* Jean Harlow 34-B*
* Jenilee Harrison 36-C*
* Jenna Jameson (Jenna Massoli) 32-F*
* Jenna Von Oy 36-B*
* Jennifer Aniston 34-B*
* Jennifer Connelly 34-D*
* Jennifer Hetrick 36-B*
* Jennifer Jason Leigh 34-B*
* Jennifer Lavoie 34-D*
* Jennifer Lopez 34-C*
* Jennifer Love Hewitt 36-C*
* Jennifer Rubin 34-B*
* Jennifer Tilly 34-C*
* Jenny McCarthy 38-D*
* Jenny Seagrove 36-B*
* Jeri Ryan 36-D*
* Jessica Lange 36-C*
* Jessica Simpson 34-D*
* Jewel Kilcher 34-D*
* Jewel Shepard 34-B*
* Jill Clayburg 36-B*
* Jill Goodacre 36-C*
* Joan Chen 36-C*
* Joan Crawford 36-C*
* Joan Rivers 34-B*
* Joanna Pacula 34-B*
* Jordan 34-D*
* Judy Landers 36-C*
* Julia Roberts 34-B*
* Julianne Moore 34-B*
* Julianne Phillips 34-B*
* Julie Andrews 34-B*
* Julie Brown 36-C*
* Julie Christie 36-B*
* Julie Ege 36-C*
* Julie McCullough 36-B*
* Juliette Binoche 34-A*
* Justine Bateman 34-B*
* Katarina Witt 36-C*
* Kate Moss 32-A*
* Kate Winslet 34-C*
* Katey Sagal 34-E*
* Katharine Hepburn 34-B*
* Kathleen Beller 34-C*
* Kathie Lee Gifford 36-B*
* Kathy Ireland 34-B*
* Katie Holmes 34-C*
* Kelly Brook 32-E*
* Kelly LeBrock 34-B*
* Kelly Preston 34-C*
* Kelly Van Dyke 36-C*
* Kim Alexis 34-B*
* Kim Basinger 36-C*
* Kim Cattrall 34-B*
* Kimberly Paige (wwf) 36-C*
* Kirstie Alley 34-B*
* Kitten Natividad 38-HH*
* Kristen McMenamy 34-B*
* Kristy McNichol 34-B*
* Kristy Swanson 36-C*
* Lana Clarkson 36-C*
* Lana Turner 34-C*
* Laetitia Casta 36-D*
* Latoya Jackson 32-D*
* Laura Antonelli 36-D*
* Laura Banks 34-B*
* Laura San Giacomo 34-D*
* Lauren Bacall 34-B*
* Lauren Hutton 34-B*
* Leah Remini 34-C*
* Lee Merriwether 34-B*
* Lee Remick 34-B*
* Leann Rimes 34-D*
* Leslie Anne Down 34-B*
* Lila McCann 36-C*
* Linda Blair 34-D*
* Linda Evangelista 34-B*
* Linda Evans 36-C*
* Linda Hutton 34-B*
* Lindsay Wagner 34-A*
* Lisa Hartman 34-C*
* Lisa Kudrow 36-C*
* Liv Tyler 34-C*
* Loni Anderson 34-D*
* Lori Loughlin 34-B*
* Lori Singer 34-B*
* Lorraine Bracco 34-B*
* Lucille Ball 34-B*
* Lucy Lawless 38-C*
* Lydia Cornell 36-C*
* Lydie Denier 36-B*
* Lynda Carter 36-C*
* Madeleine Stowe 34-B*
* Madonna 34-C*
* Margaux Hemingway 34-A*
* Maria Whittaker 36-D*
* Mariah Carey (before) 32-B*
* Mariah Carey (after) 36-C*
* Marie Osmond 34-B*
* Mariel Hemingway 32-A*
* Marilu Henner 36-C*
* Marilyn Chambers 36-B*
* Marilyn McCoo 34-B*
* Marilyn Monroe 34-C*
* Marsha Grant 34-B*
* Mary Ann Mobley 34-C*
* Mary Hart 34-B*
* Mary Pierce 34-C*
* Mary Stuart Masterson 34-B*
* Mary Tyler Moore 34-B*
* Melanie Griffith 34-B*
* Melissa Joan Hart 34-B*
* Meredith Baxter 38-C*
* Meryl Streep 34-B*
* Mia Farrow 34-A*
* Michelle Johnson 36-C*
* Michelle Pfeiffer 34-B*
* Milla Jovovich 32-B*
* Mimi Rogers 38-D*
* Mimsy Farmer 34-B*
* Minka (before) 36-B*
* Minka (after) 70-HH*
* Monique Gabrielle 34-B*
* Morgan Fairchild 34-B*
* Nancy Allen 34-B*
* Nancy Kerrigan 32-B*
* Naomi Campbell 34-B*
* Nastassja Kinski 34-B*
* Natalia Cigliuti 34-C*
* Natalie Cole 36-B*
* Natalie Nell 34-B*
* Natalie Wood 32-B*
* Neve Campbell 34-B*
* Nicole Eggert 32-A*
* Nicole Kidman 34-B*
* Niki Taylor 34-B*
* Nikki Freud 36-D*
* Nina Blackwood 34-B*
* Olivia Newton John 34-B*
* Ophra Winfrey 36-C*
* Ornella Muti 36-C*
* Paloma Picasso 36-B*
* Pamela Anderson (before) 34-C*
* Pamela Anderson (after) 36-DD*
* Patricia Ford 36-D*
* Patricia Richardson 34-B*
* Patti Davis 34-B*
* Paula Abdul 34-B*
* Paula Barbieri 34-B*
* Paula Marshall 34-C*
* Paulina Porizkova 36-B*
* Phoebe Cates 34-B*
* Phyllis Davis 36-C*
* Pia Zadora 34-B*
* Princess Caroline 34-B*
* Princess Diana 36-B*
* Princess Stephanie 34-B*
* Priscilla Barnes 36-B*
* Rachel Hunter 36-C*
* Rachel Ward 34-C*
* Ramona Drews (before) 34-A*
* Ramona Drews (after) 34-D*
* Randi Brooks 36-C*
* Raquel Welch 36-D*
* Rebecca DeMornay 34-B*
* Rene Russo 34-B*
* Renee Soutendijk 36-B*
* Renee Zellweger 34-B*
* Rhonda Shear 36-D*
* Rita Hayworth 36-C*
* Rita Mero (wwf's Sable) 38-C*
* Robin Givens 34-B*
* Rosanna Arquette 36-C*
* Rose McGowan 36-C*
* Rosie Perez 34-C*
* Sabrina Salerno 36-D*
* Sally Field 34-B*
* Sally Struthers 34-C*
* Salma Hayek 36-C*
* Samantha Fox 36-D*
* Samantha Mathis 34-B*
* Sarah Michelle Gellar 34-B*
* Sarah Young (before) 34-B*
* Sarah Young (after) 44-EE*
* Sarenna Lee (before) 32-D*
* Sarenna Lee (after) 44-H*
* Sean Young 34-B*
* Selena Steele 34-B*
* Senta Berger 38-C*
* Serena Grandi 36-D*
* Shannon Elizabeth 36-D*
* Shannon Tweed 36-D*
* Shannon Whirry 36-D*
* Sharon Stone 34-B*
* Shauna Sand 34-D*
* Shawn Weatherly 36-B*
* Shelley Hack 34-A*
* Sherilyn Fenn 36-C*
* Shirley Jones 34-B*
* Shirley MacLaine 34-B*
* Sian Adey Jones 36-D*
* Sigourney Weaver 34-B*
* Sissy Spacek 34-B*
* Sofia Coppola 34-A*
* Sofia Vergara 34-C*
* Soleil Moon Frye (before) 38-DD*
* Soleil Moon Frye (after) 36-C*
* Sophia Loren 38-C*
* Stacey Williams 34-C*
* Steffi Graf 36-B*
* Stephanie Beacham 36-C*
* Stephanie McMahon 34-D*
* Stephanie Powers 36-B*
* Stephanie Seymour 34-B*
* Stevie Nicks 34-B*
* Susan Anton 36-C*
* Susan Lucci 34-B*
* Susan Sarandon 36-C*
* Susan St. James 34-B*
* Suzanne Somers 36-C*
* Sybil Danning 36-C*
* Talisa Soto 36-B*
* Tammy Lynn Sytch- Sunny 36-C*
* Tammy Parks 36-B*
* Tanya Roberts 34-B*
* Tara Lipinski 32-A*
* Tatjana Patitz 34-B*
* Teri Hatcher 32-C*
* Tiffany Bolling 34-B*
* Tonya Harding 34-B*
* Tori Spelling 34-B*
* Traci Topps (before) 34-D*
* Traci Topps (after) 36-J*
* Tracy Scoggins 34-B*
* Tyra Banks 34-C*
* Ulla Weigerstorfer 36-B*
* Ulrika Jonsson 36-C*
* Uma Thurman 36-C*
* Ursula Andress 38-C*
* Ursula Buchfellner 34-B*
* Uschi Digard 40-D*
* Valerie Harper 34-B*
* Valerie Kaprisky 34-B*
* Vanessa Angel 34-C*
* Vanessa Del Rio 42-dd*
* Vanessa Williams 34-C*
* Vendela Kirsebom 34-B*
* Verona Feldbusch 34-B*
* Victoria Principal 36-C*
* Victoria Sellers 34-A*
* Virginia Madsen 36-C*
* Vivian Leigh 32-B*
* Whitney Houston 34-B*
* Willow Bay 34-B*
* Winona Ryder 34-C*
* Xuxa 34-B*
* Yasmeen Ghauri 34-B*
* Yasmine Bleeth 36-C*
* Yoko Ono 34-C*
* Yoko Shimada 34-A*
* Yvette Stefen Nelson 34-C*
* Zsa Zsa Gabor 36-C*

​* 
Viel Spaß.

Thx to Vistakiller
.
*​


----------



## AMUN (31 Mai 2008)

Sehr aufschlussreich


----------



## gotscha (2 Juni 2008)

gut zu wissen, brauch man ja öffter


----------



## Buterfly (2 Juni 2008)

Da stöbert man gerne


----------



## discusgr (4 Sep. 2008)

Da gebe ich Buterfly recht,danke schön


----------



## General (4 Sep. 2008)

Und selbst getestet ODER?


----------



## omel (25 Sep. 2008)

na klar was denn sonst haha^^


----------



## SabineC (3 Nov. 2008)

gut zu wissen


----------



## Robin1978 (4 Nov. 2008)

gibts da denn auch die deutschen grössen dazu`?


----------



## whan76 (4 Nov. 2008)

was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## tobacco (10 Nov. 2008)

Ob das alles stimmt?


----------



## Harper87 (27 Nov. 2008)

mhh ob das alles so stimmt ? 
ist aber echt lücken haft


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

Na also dass Courteney Cox größere haben soll als Jennifer Aniston das bezweifle ich mal ganz schwer. 

Aber sehr interessante Liste.


----------



## reisev (28 Nov. 2008)

Was für eine Mühe. Bei jedem BH das kleine Schildchen finden. Da hat man alle Hände voll zu tun. Trotzdem weiß ich jetzt mehr, aber kann es nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## opa1955 (29 Nov. 2008)

Da hat sich aber einer Mühe gegeben "nicht schlecht"


----------



## pm47133 (8 Dez. 2008)

*gut zu wissen*

danke


----------



## tropico (9 Dez. 2008)

mehr davon!


----------



## gerdibub (18 Dez. 2008)

...da weiss ich ja für xxmas das richtige dings, oder so 
<???????????


----------



## waxman (19 Dez. 2008)

verona feldbusch 34 B?????? Das glaube ich jetzt nicht


----------



## hallo123465 (29 Dez. 2008)

ds ist ja sehr aufschlussreich!!!


----------



## night1974 (22 Jan. 2009)

Na das sind mal wertvolle Infos - nur müsste das ganze mit einem Bild belegt werden


----------



## Blanton (16 Mai 2009)

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Mai 2009)

lach sehr schön und gut zuwissen und jetzt die pics dazu


----------



## JayP (17 Mai 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Auflistung!

Ob die Daten aber alle richtig sind ist eine andere Frage,
die nur durch eine, ich schlage vor, manuelle Überprüfung der Testpersonen durch 
die Community des Celebboard bestätigt werden kann


----------



## maierchen (24 Mai 2009)

jetzt noch ein paar bilder dann wäre das der perfecte beitrag lol


----------



## Buterfly (24 Mai 2009)

Mich würde ja interessieren, ob wer bei Victoria Secret die Angaben überprüft hat. 

Wenn wer von Victoria Secret das hier liest: Ich melde mich freiwillig


----------



## sigi_ (27 Mai 2009)

Interessante Liste... Besser wäre doch wenn bei jedem ein Bild dabei wäre sozusagen als Beweis


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2009)

Die ein oder andere hätte ich "mächtiger" geschätzt. Sch*** PushUp


----------



## Talentscout2002 (20 Juni 2009)

hähä, sehr geil.
Was bitte ist HH die muss ja rund sein


----------



## yodema (12 Okt. 2009)

merci


----------



## Stefan24100 (13 Okt. 2009)

vielen Dank für die Liste


----------



## aloistsche (19 Dez. 2009)

nette infos


----------



## Addi33 (7 Jan. 2010)

ah ja gut zu wissen


----------



## kameltreiber (28 Jan. 2010)

Sehr informativ.


----------



## ElGrecco (15 Feb. 2010)

ein nachschlagewerk ohne tadel ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (17 Feb. 2010)

sehr interressant mal zu wissen wie groß welche sind


----------



## friedl (16 Juni 2010)

Robin1978 schrieb:


> gibts da denn auch die deutschen grössen dazu`?



34B = 75B
entsprechend: 
32 = 70
34 = 75
36 = 80

Im Deutschen ist statt DD = E gebräuchlich


----------



## blablabla4 (30 Juni 2010)

danke, gute pics ;D


----------



## yodema (12 Juli 2010)

super arbeit


----------



## IcexxxWin (1 Aug. 2010)

hmm net schlecht find ich gut


----------



## MadMax1992 (29 Aug. 2010)

Interessant


----------



## Michaelis (6 März 2011)

Na ja ob das so alles stimmt!!!


----------



## begoodtonite (7 März 2011)

ja...und das war eine ganz schöne arbeit mir zu merken, welche größen ich meinen ex-partnerinnen gekauft habe.


----------



## PromiFan (22 Juni 2011)

Robin1978 schrieb:


> gibts da denn auch die deutschen grössen dazu`?


Ja das würde ich auch gut finde, mit deutschen Größen kann man wenigstens etwas anfangen, lässt sich dass vielleicht machen?


----------



## PromiFan (22 Juni 2011)

Hmm, hier fehlen aber ein paar scharfe Miezen, Barbara Meier, Amanda Tapping oder Judith Rakers und Marietta Slomka wären auch sehr interessant oder sind die Damen noch nicht vermessen ?


----------



## benny95 (15 Okt. 2011)

na sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2011)

Gute Infos - nur müsste das Ganze mit einem Bild belegt werden


----------



## SabberSucre (15 Okt. 2011)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Ja das würde ich auch gut finde, mit deutschen Größen kann man wenigstens etwas anfangen, lässt sich dass vielleicht machen?



Amerikanische BH-Gren Bitteschön


----------



## PromiFan (18 Okt. 2011)

Danke, endlich mal ein nützlicher Hinweis hier :thumbup:, allerdings ist meine Lieblingslady immer noch nicht vermessen, wird mal Zeit


----------



## Phoebe (30 Okt. 2011)

waxman schrieb:


> verona feldbusch 34 B?????? Das glaube ich jetzt nicht



etwas dürftige Antwort du meinst so groß nicht
ich vermisse Sandra Bullock und Geena Davis:WOW:


----------



## cmbell (26 Dez. 2011)

Hochinteressantes Nachschlage-Werk !


----------



## martin-netz (1 Feb. 2012)

Sehr interessant!


----------



## Lord_Luzifer (6 Nov. 2012)

cool  danke

PS: gehört ja fast in die Wiki rein


----------



## willis (20 Nov. 2012)

tobacco schrieb:


> Ob das alles stimmt?



Claire Danes 36 B

Jenniffer Aniston 34 B

Beide B???


----------



## linu (17 Jan. 2013)

In einer Show hat Verona selber mal gesagt, dass sie Körbchengröße B hat.


----------



## gans (3 Apr. 2013)

Was für eine Mühe. Bei jedem BH das kleine Schildchen finden. Da hat man alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## Timzi (18 Apr. 2013)

woher hast du die angaben xD


----------



## newctr (26 Juni 2013)

nette liste :thx::thumbup:


----------



## UTux (27 Juni 2013)

Wie viele der Damen bis heute da wohl nachgebessert haben?


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Palina Ronjinski hat 75E, Stefanie Kloß 75C... soviel kann ich beitragen.


----------



## chris35 (14 Aug. 2013)

This is awesome!!!!
THX!!!


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Man müsste hier noch unterscheiden vor/nach OP ;-).

Yahoooo


----------



## smueller (18 Sep. 2013)

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## ThorstenKlaus (23 Sep. 2013)

Woher ist das denn lol


----------



## Beata (30 Mai 2014)

Da waren oft die Augen größer als das Maßband!


----------



## Fitti (12 Feb. 2022)

So ein Lexikon fehlt im jedem Haushalt!


----------



## trecker76 (7 Juni 2022)

klasse Zusammenstellung, viel Arbeit. Danke dafür


----------

